# New to the site



## ashiphire (Feb 24, 2010)

i would like to say hello
found this site by accident but i'm really glad i did

as well i would liker to say a little bit about myself
i live in canada
i'm going to college to be a AME (aviation technician)
favourite aircraft spitfire


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the site. Enjoy the place..

Charles


----------



## A4K (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome from a wayward kiwi!

Have you made any model Spits? Be great to see them if so.

Evan


----------



## imalko (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the asylum mate!


----------



## shadow81 (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome Ashiphire.


----------



## diddyriddick (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome from England.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard ashiphire.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ashiphire (Feb 24, 2010)

thx for all the welcoming

to A4K i did make one spitfire model but it got destroyed before i could paint it 
and i'm not much of a model builde, but i do love to play the WW2 flight sim games
and i also love the look of WW2 aircraft


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2010)

G'day mate welcome from down under!


----------



## Pong (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------

